# Emperors' children sketch



## slaine69

s'more t.v sketchy goodness o' the Emperors' children noisy blighters


----------



## Sytus

Ooh,I'm liking that, very detailed.I love the smiling skull on the end of the bolter.


----------



## TAUfanatic

damn that is good! a lot of detail on there :good:


----------



## Shadow_99

Doom Siren ftw! thats the coolest thing ive ever seen


----------



## shaantitus

Fantastic as usual. Most impressive


----------



## Dusty's Corner

Another stunning piece, I totally dig the detail! Well done :victory:


----------



## vipertaja

Amazing work, Slaine.

I've seen your stuff on deviantart and it's always really high standard,
but I think this may be my favorite from you now, in no small part due to the 
subject matter. Noise marines are awesome.


----------



## _link_carsten_

I love the detail you put into this sketch


----------



## primeministersinsiter

I think this is the best thing you've done on here.
Rep


----------



## robot-waffle

thats awesum**


----------



## ClassyRaptor

Sytus said:


> Ooh,I'm liking that, very detailed.I love the smiling skull on the end of the bolter.



It isn't a BOlter, that is a Noise Marine.


----------



## bobss

Vali ThunderAxe said:


> It isn't a BOlter, that is a Noise Marine.


Many Noise Marines still retain their Bolters from their Pre-Heresy years as Emperor`s Children...(though this summons forth the ammunition debate) it is usually those with geneseed modifications who wield sound-weapons... or use sound as an offensive tool...


----------



## slaine69

aye it's one of the sound weapons like 
http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat1300042&prodId=prod1095444&rootCatGameStyle=


----------



## juddski

this is stunning,i love the way you've done this with biro? ..nice one slaine 69:victory:


----------



## theyoutuber

holy fuck....... sry for the language but that is inconceivable


----------



## juddski

theyoutuber said:


> holy fuck....... sry for the language but that is inconceivable


i agree :shok:,
but it looks better and better the more you see it :victory:


----------



## DarKnightWarlord

Very well done my man.


----------



## nurgles_warrior

this is a awsome piece, to me their has been very good use of mark making, well done


----------



## FATHER NURGLE

Brilliant +Rep


----------



## Horgh

I approve. Very yes.


----------



## Warlock in Training

I think this will do well for my avatar.  EC are the shiznit.


----------

